# New Bremont "Temple Island" Rubber Strap: A Look For Their Entire Collection



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*New Bremont "Temple Island" Rubber Strap: A Look For Their Entire Collection*










_An Orange MBII on the new Bremont rubber strap_

The new "Temple Island" rubber strap by Bremont is a welcome addition to their strap collection. It provides a similar look to their leather straps, but with the obvious water resistance of rubber. Prior to the release of this strap, the only readily available rubber strap Bremont produced was the ribbed Supermarine strap. While The Supermarine strap perfectly blends with the Supermarine's striped dial, it isn't an ideal choice for other Bremont collections. Although it fits the MBII and U2 models, the strap grooves aren't picked up by any design attribute in the dial of either family. On the ALT-1 family, the slightly closer lug holes keep the Supermarine strap from fitting at all.

This new new strap also contains quite a story in its name. As explained by Bremont's North American Director Michael Pearson, "With more and more of Bremont being created, made, marketed and shipped in and from our base in Henley on Thames, we decided that it was a lovely idea to name more of our collection that is geographically close to "home" and Temple Island is just on the river across the fields from Bremont HQ." Henley on Thames is not a mere "base" but it is the home to the English Brother's who started Bremontin 2002; its a home to the company and everything they create. With this new tradition they are paying homage to the land that raised them and has helped them produce such a successful company. As Michael Pearson continues, "I've been asked about [the] rubber strap by many of our North American collectors and I believe this will compliment the brand and excite owners of Bremont watches." With this incorporation of significant places to Nick and Giles English and to Henley on Thames, we can look forward to a introduction of historical qualities into their typical aviation style.










_The existing Bremont rubber strap has grooves that perfectly pick up the dial of the Supermarine_










_While it perfectly fits flush to the case, the Bremont MBII doesn't have a dial attribute that matches the existing rubber strap._

The new rubber has several subtle details that make it similar to the leather straps. Like the leather, it uses the same curved pins. It also features a mold that resembles the leather's tapering padding, and features similar keepers. The strap length is also the same system as the leather; The regular strap is (120mm & 80mm buckle) and the short strap is (105 & 70mm) If you have a seven inch wrist, this would put you in the dead center of the regular length strap (on the fifth of the nine holes). The short strap should fit a wrist as small as six inches.










_The regular length of the new rubber strap. The length is (120mm holes and 80mm buckle)_










_The underside of the new black rubber strap_










The blue version of the new rubber strap.










The underside of the new blue strap.










_The regular (120mm & 80mm buckle) and the short strap is (105mm & 70mm buckle ). The short strap is ideal for a wrist under 6.5 inches._










_Comparison photo of the new Rubber Strap with Bremont leather._










_Comparison photo of the underside of the new Rubber Strap and the underside of the leather strap._










_The new blue Bremont strap next to a blue Supermarine strap._










_Comparison of the undersides of the blue Supermarine and new rubber strap._










_Unlike the Supermarine strap which uses straight pins, ,the new rubber strap has curved pins like the leather straps._

*The MBII OR on the new Rubber Strap*





































*A 43mm Supermarine on the new rubber strap*




























*An Alt1-WT on the new Rubber Strap*




























*A U2 Blue on the new blue rubber strap*


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I really like the blue on the blue U2.


----------



## bovie (Aug 20, 2011)

Rob, Thanks for the post. I'm still loving the Solo I bought from Topper. Would you mind posting the MSRP of the Temple Island Rubber Strap?


----------



## genobd (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone know if this Temple Island rubber strap will work with the Bremont deployant?


----------



## 71eh (Jun 8, 2012)

I love temple strap compared to original Supermarine rubber strap. Soft and perfect fit and also my wrist is less sweaty by some reason

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

